# للمهتمين بأنظمة التبريد بالإمتصاصAbsorption systems



## ductlator (1 أبريل 2007)

:1: هذا الكتاب شامل لدوائر التبريد بالإمتصاص وأنا مستعد لللإجابة عن أية استفسارات فى هذا المجال (مهندس/مصطفى) .


----------



## ءاناس (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي هذا الكتاب
انا اريد طريقة الحساب عناصر دورة الامتصاصla puissance) من evaporateur,condensseur و باقي العناصر


----------



## ductlator (2 أبريل 2007)

سوف احضرها لك ان شاء الله


----------



## سنان محمود (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي هذا الكتاب


----------



## مهندس فلسطين1 (8 مايو 2007)

انا بشكرك كتير لانو دكتور الماده عنا في جامعه بوليتكنك فلسطين طلب منا بحث عن التبريد بالمتصاص وانت افدتني كتير وشكرا الك


----------



## alwagee (9 مايو 2007)

الف شكر لك علي هذا الكتاب المفيد جدا


----------



## الجدى (9 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا , فعلا أنت تستحق التقدير لهذا سوف أقوم بهديتك بالصورة التالية ,أرجو أن تقبلها منى


----------



## alwagee (9 مايو 2007)

اخي انا مهندس ميكانيكي واحضر لرسالة الماجستير وموضوع الرسالة هو التبريد الامتصاصي . لذلك انا مهتم جدا باي شئ يتعلق بالامتصاص


----------



## خميس جمعة (9 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (11 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ductlator (12 مايو 2007)

أنا تحت أمر الجميع فى هذا المجال التبريد بالإمتصاص وأنبه انه فى هذا النظام يكون التسخين فى المولد إما بالغاز الطبيعى وهنا تأتى فائدته للبيئة وقلة ال Running coast برغم تكلفته الابتدائية العالية لذلك هو جيد جدا لأحمال 200 طن وأكبر فيكون إقتصادياً ويمكن أيضا التسخين فى المولد ب البخار اذا كان متوفر ورخيص والثالثة بالديزل او السولار وهناك نوعية تعمل بنظام ال deual system اى بنظامين معا يتم تشغيل احدهما فقط وهو الغاز او السولار.
أخيكم م / مصطفى ف أو Ductlator


----------



## ductlator (12 مايو 2007)

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت ومشكورين جميعاً


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## ductlator (16 مايو 2007)

جزانا الله واياكم كل الخير


----------



## bobstream (16 مايو 2007)

من فضلك أخ مصطفى أريد شرح بالعربية خصتا الضغط إن أمكن دالك


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

ساحاول انشاء الله ترجمة اجزاء من هذا الكتاب مع صور توضيحية


----------



## al-rahbi (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## ductlator (21 مايو 2007)

واياكم جميعاً


----------



## FAYEZ GHABBOON (22 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
أود معرفة لأي التطبيقات يستخدمون ألامونيا ...ولأي التطبيقات يستخدمون الليثيوم برومايد ؟


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (22 مايو 2007)

لكم تحياتنا وشكرنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنننننننا


----------



## ductlator (22 مايو 2007)

أخى يستخدمون الأمونيا فى دوائر التبريد الصغيرة او المنزلية ويكون هى مائع التبريد بينما الماء هو المادة الماصة فى الدوائر الكبيرة اكبر من 50 طن تبريد الى 1000 طن تبريد يستخدم الليثيوم بروميد كمادة ماصة حيث ان استخدام الامونيا يكون اغلى واستخدام الليثيوم بروميد فى الدوائر الصغيرة والتكييف المنزلى يكون خطير وغير اقتصادى


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الجهد


----------



## ductlator (26 مايو 2007)

لاشكر على واجب وهذا انما هو فضل من الله تعالى وهدى منه


----------



## mottohotto (26 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير 
انا نفسى اشارك زيك و احب أبدأ بأول كتاب دراسى عن طريق الآنترنت و هو مقدمه فى الكنترول 
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم
http://www.badongo.com/file/3189907


----------



## mottohotto (26 مايو 2007)

اسمحولى يا جماعه الكتاب دة مفيد جدا لكل دارس و فيه ااى تضع خطه استراتيجيه حتى تنال الآمتياز و هو اول كتاب درسته من خلال دراستى على الانترنت و هو مفيد لكل من هو دارس او غبر دارس و شكرا و انتظروى منى كتاب مفيد عن الدوائر بالآمتصاص 
http://www.badongo.com/file/3190164


----------



## mottohotto (26 مايو 2007)

http://www.badongo.com/file/3189907
معلش توضيح بخصوص كتاب الكنترول هو المقصود بيه التحكم و الراحه و اسف لآن دى اول مشاركه لى و على شان كدة انا هديكم كتاب هديه و هو عن الليثيوم بروميد و انظنه الامتصاص و هو الرد القادم ان شاء الله


----------



## mottohotto (26 مايو 2007)

http://www.badongo.com/file/3190335
يا رب يعجبكم و فيه رسومات توضيحيه عن انظنه الامتصاص 
ارجو ان يتال الآعجاب


----------



## mottohotto (26 مايو 2007)

للتحميل انتظر قليلا حتى يظهر مربع اكتب فيه الكود ثم قم بالتحميل و شكر و اعزورنى يا جماعه انا ليسه بتعلم موضوع الرفع دة و كمان المشاركات لو فى احطاء ارجو ان توجهونى و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ductlator (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار الكثير منك اخى العزيز


----------



## ductlator (27 مايو 2007)

مجموعة رائعة والله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الهلالي (31 مايو 2007)

thank you very much god bless you


----------



## الطموني (31 مايو 2007)

الف شكر يا احلى شباب
معلومات مهمة و ان شاء الله مش راح اقصر معكم


----------



## Nice Star (2 يونيو 2007)

أرجو إفادتي عن كيفية برمجة الشلر الإمتصاصيه 
وشكرا


----------



## ductlator (6 يونيو 2007)

لا ادرى يا اخى هل المقصود السوفت وير الخاص به عن طريق التحكم الرقمى


----------



## lotfybelal (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يامهندس على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابو نواس مصطفى (17 يونيو 2007)

​ مشكوووووووووور جدا يا اخى:12:


----------



## ductlator (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ductlator (13 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى الشرح موجود فى نفس الملتقى عن طريقى ايضا


----------



## ductlator (19 نوفمبر 2007)

ه>ه هى انظمة اتبريد بالامتصاص


----------



## منييب (12 فبراير 2008)

من فضلك يا اخ مصطفى أريد شرح بالعربية خصتا الضغط إن أمكن دالك


----------



## جدار النار (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## عمر محمد3 (14 فبراير 2008)

مشكوور 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسون حلب (15 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (2 أكتوبر 2008)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخ الكريم ان يزودني بما يستطيع من مخططات او تصاميم الخاصة ب intermittent absorption refrigerator


----------



## jassim78 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## م/سليمان333 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى جزاك اللة خير ولكن لو امكن شرح بالعربية شكرا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا مهندس مصطفى وبارك الله بك
مشاركاتك دائما قيمة


----------



## hasona8040 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر اخى م. مصطفى


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ductlator قال:


> أخى يستخدمون الأمونيا فى دوائر التبريد الصغيرة او المنزلية ويكون هى مائع التبريد بينما الماء هو المادة الماصة فى الدوائر الكبيرة اكبر من 50 طن تبريد الى 1000 طن تبريد يستخدم الليثيوم بروميد كمادة ماصة حيث ان استخدام الامونيا يكون اغلى واستخدام الليثيوم بروميد فى الدوائر الصغيرة والتكييف المنزلى يكون خطير وغير اقتصادى


 
اخي الكريم
انا لم امارس بشكل عملي التبريد بالامتصاص ولكن لدي تساؤلات ارجو افادتي ان امكن ولك الاجر ان شاء الله
الا يشكل استخدام الامونيا في المنازل خطرا حيث انه غاز سام وهناك احتمال لحدوث تسرب داخل المنزل؟
هل يمكن التحكم بدرجات الحرارة بالتبريد الامتصاصي بدقة كما يحدث في التبريد الانضغاطي؟
ولكم الشكر


----------



## ابن العميد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التحميل ... جزاك الله خيرا واكيد الموضوع شيق جدا


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
إذا كانت تعتمد على التسخين في التبريد هل من الممكن إستخدام عادم السياره لتسخين المفاعل وتبريد مقصورة السياره


----------



## ductlator (17 مارس 2009)

التبريد بالامتصاص كتاب هام للتذكرة لمن لم يقم بتحميله


----------



## ductlator (17 مارس 2009)

اكيد يمكن التحكم بدقة فى درجات الحرارة فهو يحتوى على نف مكونات دوائر الكنترول اصعب ما فى هذا النظام هو
1 كسر الفاكيوم
حدوث التبلور لمحلول الليثيوم بروميد والذ ينتج عن تركيز المحلول 2


----------



## basher1971 (17 مارس 2009)

الى الاستاذ الكريم في عطاءه , ارجو منك ان تسعفني بكل ما تعرفه حول ثلاجة الكترولكس التي تعمل بنظام التكييف الامتصاصي والتي تم اختراعها من قبل الطالبين السويديان كارل منرز و بلاتزرفون بلاتن , حيث اني بحثت في الانترنت عن كتاب يوضح مبدء عمل هذه المنظومة بشكل رسوم توضيحية ملونة ولم اجد . حصريا بخصوص ثلاجة الكترولكس وشكر مع التقدير


----------



## basher1971 (17 مارس 2009)

الى الاستاذ الكريم في عطاءه , ارجو منك ان تسعفني بكل ما تعرفه حول ثلاجة الكترولكس التي تعمل بنظام التكييف الامتصاصي والتي تم اختراعها من قبل الطالبين السويديان كارل منرز و بلاتزرفون بلاتن , حيث اني بحثت في الانترنت عن كتاب يوضح مبدء عمل هذه المنظومة بشكل رسوم توضيحية ملونة ولم اجد . حصريا بخصوص ثلاجة الكترولكس وشكر مع التقدير 
17-03-2009 12:23 pm


----------



## ductlator (17 مارس 2009)

التبريد بالإمتصاص هو عبارة عن دائرة تتكون من أربع أجزاء هى:
1 . الماص وفيه تقوم المادة الماصة بامتصاص مائع التبريد وهو فى هذه الحالة الأمونيا ومن خلال طلمبة يتم دفع محلول المادة الماصة ومائع التبريد إلى الجزء التالى 
2 . المولد وفيه يتم تسخين هذا المحلول فتطرد المادة الماصة مائع التبريد وهو الأمونيا لتنطلق إلى
3 . المكثف ويتم فيه تكثيف مائع التبريد وهو الأمونيا إلى سائل ليمر بعد ذلك خلال 
4 ريستريكتور مهمته تخفيض الضغط مثل صمام التمدد وينتقل مائع التبريد إلى
5 . المبخر وفيه تتم عملية التبادل الحرارى ويتحول مائع التبريد إلى بخار ينتقل بفرق الضغط إلى الماص مرة أخرى والذى تأتى اليه المادة الماصة وهى المياه لترش على بخار مائع التبريد وهو الأمونيا ويتم الأمتصاص مرة أخرى وهكذا ينتقل المحلول إلى المولد مرة أخرى .
وهذه هى الدائرة ببساطة وقد قمت بإدراج كتاب بهذا المنتدى العظيم فى مجال التبريد بالإمتصاص بتوسع أكبر.
مهندس مصطفى أو Ductlator


----------



## roshdinho (27 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس مصطفى لك مني افضل الشكر على محهودك العظيم 

بصراحة اول مرة اتابع فيها موضوع بكافة بدءا من اول رد وحتى اخر رد لانه جذب انتباهي جدا وخصوصا طريسقة تعاونك المثمرة ( جزاك الله خيرا عليها ) ولاني ايضا مهتم بموضوع التبريد بالامتصاص وابحث عن كتب في هذا المجال 

مرة اخرى جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل تحيتي 

اخوك م / احمد


----------



## سنان محمود (10 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز هل يتوفر لديك اي معلومات ( تصميمية ) حول اجهزة التبريد الامتصاصية التي تعمل بخليط الماء -الامونيا .
بحثت في موقع شركة Robur لكن لم احصل الا مواصفات اجهزتهم والية عمل المنظومة والكتب التي تخص الامور التصميمية حول الموضوع نادرة ولاسف يتطلب الحصول عليها بطاقة نقد الكتروني وانتظار وصول الكتاب بالبريد وهذان الامران كليهما غير متوفر لدينا هنا في العراق 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سنان محمود (11 أغسطس 2009)

...................ننتظر ردودكم على تسألي


----------



## وسيم اللامي (11 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن نبذا بسيطة عن التبريد الامتصاصي


----------



## light man (11 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر اخي الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب.................


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الملف سلمت يداك


----------



## سنان محمود (15 أغسطس 2009)

*اخي العزيز هل يتوفر لديك اي معلومات ( تصميمية ) حول اجهزة التبريد الامتصاصية التي تعمل بخليط الماء -الامونيا .
بحثت في موقع شركة Robur لكن لم احصل الا مواصفات اجهزتهم والية عمل المنظومة والكتب التي تخص الامور التصميمية حول الموضوع نادرة ولاسف يتطلب الحصول عليها بطاقة نقد الكتروني وانتظار وصول الكتاب بالبريد وهذان الامران كليهما غير متوفر لدينا هنا في العراق 
تقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## المهندسه الاردنيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

لرفع
الرجاء الرد على طلب الاخ سنان محمود لاني محتاجة لموضوع مماثل
شكرا لك على الكتاب


----------



## سنان محمود (18 أغسطس 2009)

الى جميع الاخوة الزملاء :

نرجو من لديه الخبرة العملية او النظريه ( الفاعلة ) ارفاد الحوار بما يتوفر لديه من معلومات و نرجو منكم عدم تكرار ما تفضل الاخوة وقدموه في هذا الموضوع لحصول المنفعة العامة للجميع وتقبلوا تحياتي مع الاحترام :81::81:


----------



## محمد عبدالغني ابرا (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا كتير علي توفيرك هذا الكتاب


----------



## إبن رشد (10 فبراير 2010)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## came-4 (29 أبريل 2011)

we need for more information about this subject and more resources


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر على الكتاب


----------



## كرم الحمداني (29 أبريل 2011)

thankxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malkomnabil (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليم 
لقد جدبني هذا الموضوع المتألق
إخوتي الكرام أنا سوف أقدم مساعدات و لاكن بدوري أحتاج إلي مسعداتكم في نفس المجال لا كن ADSORPTION
أما لـ الرسم التمثيلي لـ الإمتصاص و شرح في هذا الرابط
*http://www.cijoint.fr/cjlink.php?file=cj201104/cijXRPMO0w.doc*
وشكرا
لا تنسوني في موضوع ADSORPTION


----------



## alı abas (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## السريحي2012 (5 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ 
*ما الفرق بين التبريد الإنضغاطي والتبريد الإمتصاصي ؟ *
*ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## eng_eljazzar (18 يونيو 2012)

هل تعمل فى هذا المجال ؟ اين ؟ لأن هذا تخصصى وانا على وشك التخرج


----------



## عبدالرحمن يوسف بشت (18 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب يا اخي


----------

